# urgent help! 66 & 67 GTO



## inglewood-bandit (Oct 18, 2012)

Long story short, I found a guy who supposedly has a 66-67 gto. Im from California, so I fly out to see these cars we meet up I take pictures fly back the next day, both vehicles are missing the vin tags on driver door panel. But they both have all the badging and look like gtos! He only has the title to the 67... my question is how do I tell if its a real gto or not? Fyi both vehicles are 4000 for the pair........pictures uploaded, thanks guys


----------



## inglewood-bandit (Oct 18, 2012)

The 66 is the one with the camaro hood


----------



## inglewood-bandit (Oct 18, 2012)

Misc shots


----------



## inglewood-bandit (Oct 18, 2012)

67 is the blue


----------



## Roger that (Feb 6, 2010)

Both of these cars are the sport coupe model. The cowl tag on the firewall should have the these numbers for the 1966: 66-24207 and the 1967: 67-24207. These are the GTO post window codes.

Also if the guy has the title to the 67 in should have a VIN on the title. It should have 24207 in that VIN number as well and you can get a PHS from that VIN.

One might be a hardtop though, The 2 look alike in your pics with all the mismatch paint jobs.

It looks like the so called blue car is a non post car so it should have the numbers 24217.


----------



## Too Many Projects (Nov 15, 2008)

With the VIN tags gone and the condition they are in, they are parts cars at best and not much in the way of usable parts left. The grilles in the '67 are the most valuable pieces between them. The amount of rust is significant and the interiors are trash from the weather. I wouldn't pay $1000 for the pair....sorry....:nonod:

You would need to get state assigned VINs for either if you ever wanted to get them on the road. The cars were scrapped at some point and that is most likely why the tags were removed. They were never supposed to be back on the road.


----------



## Roger that (Feb 6, 2010)

The 67 or blue car does not have the correct GTO grilles installed in the car. The ones laying on the seats with the GTO logo are not 67s either.


----------



## inglewood-bandit (Oct 18, 2012)

My brother does sheet metal work for a living (ultimate hydraulics) Does that do any justice? Or did I buy the short end of a stick


----------



## Too Many Projects (Nov 15, 2008)

inglewood-bandit said:


> My brother does sheet metal work for a living (ultimate hydraulics) Does that do any justice? Or did I buy the short end of a stick


Personally, I wouldn't touch them without VIN tags. That's a whole legal can of worms you may regret. Rebuilding the car is possible. Getting tags in CA may not be. Don't spend another dime on them until you are certain you can get them legally titled.

If the trunk floors are as rusty as I suspect they are, peel up what's there over the left frame rail behind the wheel. The partial VIN should be stamped on the top. The state police will want to run the numbers to see if they come up stolen. I doubt they will but from there, you may be able to apply for new VIN numbers and titles.


----------



## 666bbl (Apr 13, 2014)

Very ambitious projects. 1000s of hours whether they become a resto-mod or true restored car. It looks as though the 67 may be the real car. Not a 67 expert, but isn't that tail panel a GTO exclusive? Doesn't appear to have been changed and "tributes" were a much later practice than their years of rust tell. I'd be more worried about the frames than the sheet metal. Also, under the mirror on the roof support you'll find the original vin.


----------



## Instg8ter (Sep 28, 2010)

i would be interested in the stainless beltline window sills on the Post car if you build the hardtop.


----------



## Too Many Projects (Nov 15, 2008)

666bbl said:


> Very ambitious projects. 1000s of hours whether they becomes a resto-mod or true restored car. It looks as though the 67 may be the real car. Not a 67 expert, but isn't that tail panel a GTO exclusive? Doesn't appear to have been changed and "tributes" were a much later practice than their years of rust tell. I'd be more worried about the frames than the sheet metal. *Also, under the mirror on the roof support you'll find the original vin.*


Really ??? first I've ever heard of that location. I'll have to look at mine today...:smile2:


----------



## geeteeohguy (Feb 2, 2008)

Both cars appear to be real GTO's IMO. The wood dash on the '66 is one clue. I agree with Too Many Projects, and being in CA myself, will add this: even if you can verify the VIN numbers (they will also be on the top side of the driver's side frame rail, before the rear wheel kick-up area), the cars could likely be stolen long ago, and the VIN verification will link them to where they were originally stolen from or scrapped. Say they are clean, and not stolen, you will be issued a new VIN for each car from the DMV if everything checks out. Even then, and even when restored (at a huge cost for both vehicle, easily much more than a restored car will be worth) you will end up with 2 GTO's with non-original VIN number plates, which will de-value them significantly. IMO, both are basically parts cars, and would only be worth restoring as modified cars or drag cars, and only if you did it for the love of it, without intending to re-sell and get your money back. Both cars are guaranteed money pits, and 4k for the pair is out of the question, given the missing VIN plates. With the VIN plates, they might be worth 4k, but as they sit, nowhere close.


----------



## inglewood-bandit (Oct 18, 2012)

Update: I told him all you guys said, we haggled down to $2500 for the car, I also wanted to double check what you guys said about the vin being in different places. Under the mirror on the roof support? Is that the review mirror? And on the driver side rear rail on the top


----------



## 666bbl (Apr 13, 2014)

On several GM cars that I've owned, restored or in fact even scrapped, I found the sequence number of the car on the inner structure of the roof under the rear view mirror. 3 of them were Camaros, 4 different Pontiacs (Firebirds and 'A' bodies) and even a few Cadillacs. This seemed to be a practice adopted in the mid 60s. It won't tell you that it's a (fill in your favorite) but it will be the same sequence number found at the end of the VIN. We used to call them "secret number locations", or a means for law enforcement to ID a select car. I will also say that not every GM car I had under my care or ownership had this particular VIN location and sometimes it could be found in other obscure interior locations as well. No more than maybe 1/8" characters and could easily be missed.


----------



## geeteeohguy (Feb 2, 2008)

In close to 40 years of dealing with '65-'67 GTO's, I've never seen a VIN on them any place but the drivers side doorpost and the driver's side rear upper frame rail. I do not believe that the A body cars had any roof VIN under the mirror in these years. I could be wrong, but I don't think so on this one. There has been extensive VIN detecting on the other forum, by guys who work(ed) at GM and built these cars, and the only two VINS are the ones I listed. There is a partial VIN on the transmission of these cars, but it's a partial. And no VIN whatsoever on the engine. Remember, we're looking at a '66-'67 here...not a '68-up. HUGE difference.


----------



## Too Many Projects (Nov 15, 2008)

geeteeohguy said:


> In close to 40 years of dealing with '65-'67 GTO's, I've never seen a VIN on them any place but the drivers side doorpost and the driver's side rear upper frame rail. I do not believe that the A body cars had any roof VIN under the mirror in these years. I could be wrong, but I don't think so on this one. There has been extensive VIN detecting on the other forum, by guys who work(ed) at GM and built these cars, and the only two VINS are the ones I listed. There is a partial VIN on the transmission of these cars, but it's a partial. And no VIN whatsoever on the engine. Remember, we're looking at a '66-'67 here...not a '68-up. HUGE difference.


I've never seen or heard of a partial VIN under the mirror on any GM car in all the years I've been around them either. If it existed, I'm sure someone on the Camaro or Chevelle forums would have posted by now. 

I just looked at my '67 GTO and there isn't anything. There ARE date codes stamped on a number of the panels to indicate when they were made at the stamping factory. The quarter panels have an application code stamped in the seal rail that coincides with a hardtop to eliminate confusion on the assembly line with the coupes that have pillars, but again, that stamp doesn't indicate a particular modal or VIN.

If you have a pic of said vin stamp in the roof structure, I'd be very interested in seeing it...:thumbsup:


----------

